# Midcycle spotting and FREAKING OUT



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Hi mamas,

I am in a bit of a panic. I am a very, very regular 28-29 day cycle woman, have been forever.

I am on day 17 of my cycle and started spotting yesterday, still a little bit today. Accompanied by very mild cramping.

I am not on any hormonal bc.

I am freaked because my mom had early menopause and then endometrial cancer which necessitated a hysterectomy, and she discovered it b/c of mid-cycle bleeding.

I suppose it could also be implantation bleeding, which would be seriously unexpected (used vaginal contraceptive film) but at least not an illness. Also it would be quite a shock because we've struggled with infertility in the past (dd1 and dd2 are both IVF babies, preceeded, interspersed, and followed by m/c and loss; ds is a 'fluke' baby the doctors told us was a 'blip' of nature).

I also figure it could be any number of other things: Sept-Oct I had a bad case of pneumonia and was on some serious abx for a while, which resulted (of course







: in a yeast infection, since resolved). My diet has been not very good lately b/c of stress and no time. I am running again for exercise.

I don't know, I'm just freaking. I am calling the doctor this morning to get an appt. Please calm me down


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

deep calming breaths!

just remember that while midcycle spotting can be an indicator of nefarious things, there are benign reasons for it too.

You're being proactive about it, if it is due to something bad, you'll catch it early.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 
Sept-Oct I had a bad case of pneumonia and was on some serious abx for a while

I started spotting and then got my period on day 18 of my cycle after a very serious bout of bronchitis and 15 days of antibiotics. I think the antibiotics mess our systems up more than we realize.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Okay well I spoke to my midwife this morning and she sent me for bloodwork, plus I have an appt. next week for a uterine ultrasound. Here's hoping it's nothing serious...


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Nicole.


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

Did you find an answer to what was wrong?


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

no answers yet. i'm not pregnant. they took an endometrial biopsy earlier this week. still bleeding.


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

When will you get the results?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

bleeding is petering out thank G-d, but biopsy results won't be back til the end of the week.

What is WRONG with me?!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I just want to give you a








I just happened to see this in new posts, but it caught my eye because I had the exact same thing this month. I was exactly 17 days into my cycle and started bleeding with some small clots. I've never, ever bled midcycle before. It lasted 2 days and then stopped, with no cramping. I'm not sure what the deal was, but I never talked to my Dr. because it was on Thanksgiving and the day after. Strange, though.







to you!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Have you heard anything else yet?


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

No, they said results would take at least til the end of the week. I did finally stop bleeding. A few days of iron pills and I'm feeling slightly more normal, plus the acne flareup seems to have subsided









Still I am totally freaked.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh Nicole.







Praying it's nothing.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

*Nicole* that happened to me too this past cycle. I was 16 days into what seemed like a totally normal cycle and I started bleeding, it just lasted like a regular period for me. Maybe a bit heavier. I am going to an acupuncturist/TCM doctor now and am on cd21 doing fine. I wish you the best.







s


----------

